# Hi from Cardiff



## Liz G (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello I'm new to this site but an old hand at IVF. Had a disasterous embryo transfer yesterday. They had to give up and do it again under sedation. Does anyone have any good news stories after something like that?

Liz G


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Liz

I'm going to move your post to introductions for more response 

Welcome by the way and good luck + +

Amanda xx


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

hi don't have stories yet awaiting treatment in CARU next year  . just wanted to say hi to fellow cardiff ff
Leanne


----------



## Liz G (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Leanne

thanks for the friendly welcome and good luck! It is quite an exciting journey even though there are many highs and lows.

wishing you all the best

Liz G


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Liz,

sorry cant answer your question but wanted to welcome you to FF and wish you lots of luck for your 2ww   . Blowing you 7 lucky bubbles for luck too and hope you will find FF a supportive place during your tx

Julie xx


----------



## Liz G (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Julie - thanks for the lovely message! I can see how fertility friends is already a welcome distraction!!

Liz G


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Liz

Just wanted to welcome you to FF, the best site in the world.

So sorry you had such an awful transfer.  Wishing you lots of success and       

x x x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

i had my fet on thur this is our 2nd attempt. im sorry it didnt go smoothly at transfer doesnt mean it has affected you chances any does it? were your embryos good qualitly? as im in my 2ww as well if you need to chat pm me 
                          Tracey xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Liz  
You've had some great replies, heres some links to some of the boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Ladies in Waiting 
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Liz G (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Tracey - isn't this a drag!!! I promised myself I would not become obsessed but only day 2 and I've not been off the internet! The transfer didn't go well and that's not a good sign, or so says all the research. The doc says the actual placing of the embies was okay and that's the important bit, it was the getting the catheter in the right place that was hard. But I'm still paranoid and fixating on the bad bit!!

The embies were okay - 1 8 cell grade A 1 6 cell grade A so lets hope they are hanging in there.

I have had some pink spotting today - too early for an implantation bleed i think because the embies are only five days old. i guess its because of the transfer problems.

How are you doing? Don't know about PM yet as I'm new to this site and to chat rooms so really struggling with finding my way around. How were your embies?

Liz G


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Liz 
Can I help you in any way - what is it your struggling with  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Liz G (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Dizzi - I think its just practice!!

What does PM mean - is it personal message and if so how do I post one?

Thanks

Liz G


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Yes it is Personal message there are a few ways to send one  the easiest is to click on the little pc icon by the persons last post (on the left) this will take you straight to a new page to write your message,
Another way is from their profile, scroll down to see the words "send this person a personal message"

Keep practicing - I had never posted on a message board before Joining FF 

~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Liz, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends, and loads of luck with this cycle   

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *lizG* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

